# Logan 400 gifted



## OldFatMan (Oct 28, 2021)

750 mile trip to see my dad and I’m going home with this 9” Logan and  bunches of tooling and equipment. He picked up the lathe and accessories from a local estate sale. I got all of his duplicates and a project. Not sure why the guy had cobbled up the motor mount but that won’t be too difficult to fix. Dad is a machinist and believes the machine is in pretty decent condition.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Oct 29, 2021)

Nice. It should bring many hours of enjoyment.


----------



## Z2V (Oct 29, 2021)

Looks like a nice project, keep us posted on your progress


----------



## Alcap (Oct 29, 2021)

Very nice of your father. Older machinery have such a cool style , I couldn’t help being drawn to the way the tail stock has flowing lines !


----------



## Shiseiji (Oct 29, 2021)

Here is a picture of what the original mount looked like Logan 400 Catalog Scott Logan grandson of the founder still stocks parts and manuals. He recently mentioned on his groups.io board that he's started to recommend just using ISO 68 way oil on everything. Certainly make keeping track of lubricants easy.


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 29, 2021)

Good solid machine- should clean up nicely
-Mark


----------



## Cadillac STS (Oct 29, 2021)

Great lathe. 

Agree will bring hours of enjoyment and something you can talk to your dad about, learn skills from him.


----------



## Larry$ (Oct 29, 2021)

Having a Dad, as a machinist to help, is a great asset!
Nice lathe with all the extra goodies.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 29, 2021)

I don't think that you want to use Way Oil everywhere.  It is designed or formulated to have much higher than average or normal surface tension in order to cling to non-horizontal surfaces.  Consequently, you do not want to use it on applications where it is expected to run freely through holes, tubing and passageways..  It would probably be better than straight SAE 20 or ISO 68 on open gears, although high temperature grease is usually specified for this in non-oil filled gear assemblies such as most Banjo-mounted change gear setups.


----------



## Martin W (Oct 30, 2021)

Nice lathe! These lathes came with a peg leg for the motor support. They are kind of interesting as the weight of the motor just sits on a steel leg, and when you open the top cover the tension is released on the flat belt to change gears. Happy turning!
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Larry$ (Oct 30, 2021)

wa5cab said:


> I don't think that you want to use Way Oil everywhere.


The instructions that came with my PM1440HD call for the use of Mobil DTE oil Heavy Medium for everything. I bought a 5 gallon pail when I got my lathe. 5 years ago it cost $83 from an oil distributor.  I do use wheel bearing grease on the change gears since it sticks really well.


----------



## OldFatMan (Nov 1, 2021)

Thanks for all the info. This one has v belt drive.  Motor bracket is mounted to the table. I did read about suppprting the motor with a post but if the table is wide enough wouldn’t the post. BE redundant or does it need an outboard support anyway?


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 4, 2021)

The motor support post was for the version or model with two (usually cast) legs under the bed.  If the machine was offered in a cabinet model (I didn't check) it probably wouldn't use the post.  And if instead of the legs, you have the lathe mounted on a bench or table wide enough to mount the motor on, you also wouldn't need the post (assuming that the bench or table is stiff enough).


----------



## OldFatMan (Nov 4, 2021)

wa5cab said:


> The motor support post was for the version or model with two (usually cast) legs under the bed.  If the machine was offered in a cabinet model (I didn't check) it probably wouldn't use the post.  And if instead of the legs, you have the lathe mounted on a bench or table wide enough to mount the motor on, you also wouldn't need the post (assuming that the bench or table is stiff enough).


Thanks.  I figured the bench was wide enough but I sure don't want to ride this thing to the floor.


----------



## Shiseiji (Nov 5, 2021)

wa5cab said:


> I don't think that you want to use Way Oil everywhere.  It is designed or formulated to have much higher than average or normal surface tension in order to cling to non-horizontal surfaces.  Consequently, you do not want to use it on applications where it is expected to run freely through holes, tubing and passageways..  It would probably be better than straight SAE 20 or ISO 68 on open gears, although high temperature grease is usually specified for this in non-oil filled gear assemblies such as most Banjo-mounted change gear setups.


My bad, "everything" didn't include the change gears. I apologize. And I don't really disagree with you. Was just passing on Scott's recommendation. I honestly haven't looked to see if the Logan site has changed their posted lubricant recommendations from what they have called out for in their manuals.


----------



## Shiseiji (Nov 5, 2021)

You can see the different models Logan offered here. I edited the link after I noticed a catalog that listed "All vee belt." Both catalogs show the 400 9" as only a table mount lathe. The 800 series 10" & 900 11" were either one of two styles of a factory table or factory cast legs, chip pan, and the cast motor "peg leg" support that is outside the chip pan. The peg legs can go missing and pipe used as a replacement, I didn't know until I looked at the catalog the 400 didn't come with the chip tray/peg leg option.

Ron


----------



## OldFatMan (Nov 5, 2021)

Shiseiji said:


> You can see the different models Logan offered here. I edited the link after I noticed a catalog that listed "All vee belt." Both catalogs show the 400 9" as only a table mount lathe. The 800 series 10" & 900 11" were either one of two styles of a factory table or factory cast legs, chip pan, and the cast motor "peg leg" support that is outside the chip pan. The peg legs can go missing and pipe used as a replacement, I didn't know until I looked at the catalog the 400 didn't come with the chip tray/peg leg option.
> 
> Ron


That's interesting info.  Thanks


----------



## NickC (Nov 10, 2021)

OldFatMan said:


> That's interesting info.  Thanks


That Logan 400 is a nice lathe for its size. I had to sell mine to make room in the shop. It’s a bench style model for sure. I have had to make motor pully’s for both a 10” and 11” Logan. They are different diameters and would not be surprised if the 9” is also. If you can get the size from Scott Logan it is a nice project and not too difficult. You might need to broach a keyway. I did one single point using the carriage so it can be done.


----------



## OldFatMan (Nov 16, 2021)

Scott did provide the pulley sizes to me on the Logan user group.  He does not have them available so may still have to make them at some point.  If anyone else needs to know, the info he provided-  Motor pulley is 2.24" and 2.83".  Counter shaft pulley is 6" and 6.38".  Use "A" or "4L" belt.  I'll be running slower with the configuration I have.   Little more work to do on the belt tension lever and I'll be ready to spin it.  Seems to be cleaning up ok and not a lot of wear but it has seen some abuse.


----------

